# Template Guide for Bosch 1617



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

I recently bought my first router - Bosch 1617 EVSPK. As I am learning to use it, I now want to buy template guides and am rather confused. As I understand, I need to buy the RA1126 in order to use Bosch guides and need to add the RA1100 to use threaded guides, such as PC guides. Amazon reviews of the Bosch guides seem to be mixed. PC guides seem to be more standard. And then there are brass guides. And sub-base centering pin and cone. All rather confusing at this point :shout: and may just be personal choice. Also, what size templates would you recommend for starters - and are there metric sizes available in the US?
Lots of questions - opinions, guidance and recommendations from forum members will be most appreciated!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hank
The PC is the standard, brass is soft if it contact the bit less damage, if can afford the price both system would be nice but if one is all you get then go PC it will fit more applications and jigs 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uo3zaassX9g&autoplay=1


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

+1 with John


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Hank, Bosch metric guide bushings are not available in the US and it may be that the SAE sizes are not available in Europe. Because of your location you might be best off getting a Trend UniBase for your 1617. Trend offers a very large selection in metric sizes and a set in SAE sizes. The router in the photo is an MRP23EVSK with the UniBase attached.

If you choose to go with the Bosch accessories then the RA1151 centering cone is a very good idea. The RA1126 is the quick release adapter which mounts between the motor and the sub base plate. Bosch guide bushings or the RA1100 adapter with a PC style guide bushing is inserted from the bottom. I think the Bosch set up is best when used with PC style bushings of brass. These brass sets are available from many sources and I prefer the sets with all the collars the same length. This way you only need one thickness of template material. I highly recommend that you use the dust collection accessories with your router, I use them with mine and they do a good job. This is part number RA1173AT.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks, Mike.
Sounds like the Trend system is the way to go for me. Is this what you are referring to?
Trend Unibase Universal Sub-Base with Pins and Bushing – 
Trend Euro Style Plastic Metric Guide Bushing Set, 12 Piece (evens) 
(copied from Woodcraft site). If I understand, the sub-base requires using Trend bushings, but this is not a problem as they cover the field in both metric and SAE sizes. I will check with a local forum about availability in Israel.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Can accommodate in PC/DW, freight could be prohibitive, however.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Pat's base plate is high precision and would be a good choice but as he said shipping might be a deal breaker. The UniBase has an adapter which uses PC style bushings.


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Mike,
I have the 1617 plunge and fixed base and am looking for a guide bushing set. I also have the centering cone and Ra1126. I think i should just get the RA1100 and go with the brass PC bushings. What is a good set with collars the same depth? The Rockler set is variable depth and some reviewers say you need extra long shanks to use them so they are out. I want to use standard length inch bits I already have. 

Thanks Joe


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

There is also the option of making your own subbase. I did that for a bosch router I got for approximately nothing at auction. fairly easy to do with the instructions that Mike and others have provided. Using it with my PC compatible bushing set.


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

Does anyone have the shop fox or Kempston 99006 guide bushing sets? Looking at both just wondering if one is better than the other?


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

Who sells the PC bushings with all the same length collars?


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

Bob,

Shopfox. I bought a set, and used the 1/2 inch bushing in the RA 1100 adapter for the bosch 1617 plunge base. The adapter is a wee bit larger than the bushing diameter which allows you to center the busing if you have the centering tool. It worked fine when tightened down. 

http://www.amazon.com/Shop-Fox-D3117-Brass-Bushing/dp/B0000DD4MN


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

tvman44 said:


> Who sells the PC bushings with all the same length collars?


Hi Bob

Try calling grizzly and asking about D3117.

Grizzly.com


----------



## Joesf (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi Al,
I am pretty sure that the Grizziy D3117 is the shopfox D3117 which is is available through Amazon for a few dollars less with possible free shipping if that matters. 
Joe


----------

